# Where to go MTB riding in Portugal



## Cindyck (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi! Planning to go to Portugal in April, what MTB/BTT trails would you recommend? Please help :thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

it'll depend where you'll stay.
if it's in Lisbon - then Sintra for sure!
Algarve - you have local trails, and if you google it, you may find GPS tracks.
bring a GPS - although the country is small, if you get lost, it can be dangerous (has in anywhere!).


----------



## Cindyck (Feb 16, 2011)

Thx Tkul, We're landing in Lisbon and I've seen a few sites about Sintra, so we would ride there! Would you be available to ride with us in Sintra when we get there, always much more fun riding with the locals  As for Algarve, I've also noticed a few trails, we will most definitely bring our GPS. The difficult part so far is knowing where to go to pick up the trails, Sintra or Algarve, couldn't find how to get to the entrance of the trails. What about up north near Porto, we may plan on spending a few days in the south and work our way up to Porto.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*Sintra-Cascais*

Definitely hit up Sintra... do the ride from Azoia to Guincho (Abano)... give a shout when you get in town and we'll hook it up.


----------



## AMR1372 (Apr 29, 2008)

When you get to the Algarve give me a call, so I now when and were you are staying. I ride with a very fun group. We try to go out 2, 3 times a week. And oh, bring light´s if you can, we also do some night riding.
00 351 914025689


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

Any of you guys know if there's trails in the Tavira/Castro Marim area in Algarve? Anything up around the Odeleite dam or even on the Spanish side nearby?

I might be going to visit my sister who lives in the area this summer, but I haven't been to Portugal since I was a kid so it'll be all new to me again, lol

Thanks!


----------



## AMR1372 (Apr 29, 2008)

LuMach said:


> Any of you guys know if there's trails in the Tavira/Castro Marim area in Algarve? Anything up around the Odeleite dam or even on the Spanish side nearby?
> 
> I might be going to visit my sister who lives in the area this summer, but I haven't been to Portugal since I was a kid so it'll be all new to me again, lol
> 
> Thanks!


Give me a call, bring light´s. Me and the guy´s ride more DURING the NIGHT in the summer. It get´s to hot.
When you get here give me a call. What about a Bike?
CELL 914025689


----------



## Cindyck (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, 

This is the last update, we will be arriving April 17th, then heading to Gatoes near Coimbra where we've rented a house for our 10 day stay. We want to hit Sintra and Lousa, those are our 2 main destinations so far. Anyone still interested in showing us around? Any other places we should ride??


----------



## Bentania (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Check out this Forum. It is by far the largest Mountain Biking Forum in Portugal:
http://www.forumbtt.net/forumdisplay.php/29-Foreign-MountainBikers

This link will take you to the foreigners section and English is fine to use here. Ask around, Portuguese are generally quite helpful.

As for your plans, Lousã is unbelievably technical. It is very, very good. Lots of trails, ask in the forum for help from locals. As for Sintra, you'll love it as well. The combination of mountain, sea views and closed canopy forests is magical. In Sintra, you'll find regular trails as well as Freeride/Downhill trails. If you still have the time, try to hit Serra da Estrela. It is the highest mountain in continental Portugal (at 1980m) and there you'll find big boulders' MTB with huge descents over granitical millenar paths.

Hope you have fun mountainbiking in Portugal!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bentania (Aug 3, 2006)

Just one more thing, if you want to see what the trails in Sintra look like, check out my youtube channel and search for "Sintra". For example, this video will show you plenty of what to look for:


----------



## Cindyck (Feb 16, 2011)

Bentania! This is awesome stuff! Thank you so much! We will be downloading GPS maps this weekend, would you any to suggest? We will search the forum you provided us also! Again thank you. Merci


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

if you pass at Barcelos there is very nice trails at Monte Facho and Monte S.Gonçalo


----------

